# 2012 Canyon Ultimate Al vs Caad10?



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

If 'this' becomes available in the US (soon) I think I would rather have 'it' than the Caad10....what do you think?

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/i/i/galerie/22.jpg

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/i/i/galerie/03.jpg

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/i/i/galerie/20.jpg

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/i/i/galerie/04.jpg

Canyon | Eurobike Special | Ultimate AL


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

been intrigued by canyon bikes for awhile now... got any links to the available soon in the US part?


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Canyon is a direct sales company with no physical presence in shops. They sell their bikes online only, therefore you can't test ride them before you buy unless you go to Germany at their headquarters. If you can buy a bike from "bikes direct" then you'd probably buy from canyon.com but as far as I'm concerned I don't buy bikes unless I can touch them and test ride them. So Canyon will not be in my shopping list.


----------



## cjcastan (Oct 17, 2005)

The Acquisition: An Open Letter to our Customers - Competitive Cyclist

canyon won't be in the US anytime soon.


----------



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a CAAD 10 and it really fits me very, very well. I have nothing bad to say about it - it's a great bike.


----------

